# 2019 Season



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hello Fellow Hunters! Seems alot of states have started their 2019 season threads. So I'll start ours off! Reports are showing Tyler, TX have found their first, along with GA, AL, LA. It's just a matter of time, this season should be awesome with all the snow we got. 
I am hoping this year I find my drive again, as the 2018 season was rather difficult being the first season without my husband. I had gone out a few times but my heart wasnt in it, and I had got skunked! 
Good luck to one and all for this 2019 Morel season may the flush begin!!!!


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

its getting pretty close in far SEK. soil temps have spiked this past week, and next weeks forecast looks very promising. I'm guessing Kansas will have its first find by this time next week. A friend of mine, a mushroom guru, was out yesterday looking for greys..


----------



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

The ground temps aren't quite there yet, but with the warmer temps plus more rain this week could be possible this weekend. I might try after work like Wednesday supposed to be in the 70s maybe Saturday (if it's not pouring)..... I'm getting super excited I hope I don't get skunked like last year and I have my gumption back!!! I have a jar of water with spores that I've had for a couple years now, I need to dump it out and see if it works.... Was thinking by the propane tank, my husband had found a false there in 2017. Or out on the south side of the dam, I've found one there before.....


----------



## ksmorel (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm super excited for this year! Oklahoma has some finds so I'm thinking I can find one this weekend or next in SEK, by the second week of April should be lots. Hoping for a great year! Was scouting some new spots and got my truck stuck in the mud so there's plenty of moisture this year.


----------



## Wabskankot (Mar 25, 2019)

Northeast kansas nothing yet, im thinking one more week gras greening and have warmer temps this week 
Good luck all


----------



## Chris14 (Apr 6, 2017)

Can confirm nothing quite yet in NE Kansas. Looking like in about a week Kansas will be picking up and by mid April they should be everywhere with all this moisture. If anybody in the KC area wants to link up lmk


----------



## woodsygirl (May 12, 2017)

dragon76 said:


> its getting pretty close in far SEK. soil temps have spiked this past week, and next weeks forecast looks very promising. I'm guessing Kansas will have its first find by this time next week. A friend of mine, a mushroom guru, was out yesterday looking for greys..


Glad to hear SEK is looking good. My usual places south of Wichita, haven't produced much in recent yrs, so am looking for new ground. I'm planning on heading to SEK the wk of Apr 8 and hope to find something. I'm not familiar with that part of the state, as far as morels go, but plan on creeks and rivers. Would appreciate any tips. Thanks.


----------



## sroomgirl (Mar 13, 2013)

Can't wait for the season to start! Come on ground temps. The snow this morning won't hurt much but it sure won't help.


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Anyone ever seen these before? Found growing on a dead Elm stump in N.C.


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

Walkabout said:


> Anyone ever seen these before? Found growing on a dead Elm stump in N.C.
> View attachment 13510
> View attachment 13512


Could be early stage of dryad saddle. Does it smell like watermelon rind?


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

what do you guys think the overnight lows going to so to the early flush we where planning on looking around tomorrow, soil temp in low 50 yesterday, redbuds have budded as of thursday, there should be some popping


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

woodsygirl said:


> Glad to hear SEK is looking good. My usual places south of Wichita, haven't produced much in recent yrs, so am looking for new ground. I'm planning on heading to SEK the wk of Apr 8 and hope to find something. I'm not familiar with that part of the state, as far as morels go, but plan on creeks and rivers. Would appreciate any tips. Thanks.


there is a lot of public land over here. that's the only places I look in. hard walking in the strip pits, but well worth the effort. just because you haven't found any the last year don't give up on your spots. Three years ago, between my 3 members of my family, we picked over 1,000 shrooms, but have only picked 5 in the same parts of the woods, the last two years.


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

ckorte said:


> Could be early stage of dryad saddle. Does it smell like watermelon rind?


I didn't smell them. Felt supple and alive. Kinda like the texture if you squeeze an oyster mushroom at the base. 
I agree that the pattern looks like Dryad Saddle.
I'll check 'em in a few days when I hit that spot again.
Thanks for the response ckorte


----------



## Hank 3.5 (Jun 8, 2018)

Walkabout said:


> Anyone ever seen these before? Found growing on a dead Elm stump in N.C.
> View attachment 13510
> View attachment 13512


----------



## Hank 3.5 (Jun 8, 2018)

Yes indeed those are young Pheasant Backs ( dryads saddle ) just starting .


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Hank 3.5 said:


> Yes indeed those are young Pheasant Backs ( dryads saddle ) just starting .


Thanks for the conformation Hank 3.5


----------



## woodsygirl (May 12, 2017)

dragon76 said:


> there is a lot of public land over here. that's the only places I look in. hard walking in the strip pits, but well worth the effort. just because you haven't found any the last year don't give up on your spots. Three years ago, between my 3 members of my family, we picked over 1,000 shrooms, but have only picked 5 in the same parts of the woods, the last two years.


Part of the problem, south of Wichita, is, more development and private land along the river. I have gone on private land, but probably shouldn't be doing that. Have not had luck in my attempts to contact owner, so do feel a need to find new areas. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

dragon, I hear you on the hard walking in the pits. Good place to hunt with a boat if I had one. It is a unique experience that everyone should try at least once in their life. You guys are going to be a good 3 weeks ahead of the north border unless we get a bunch of real warm, March was almost 12 degrees below the long term average up here. Seems everyone is set up for at least a normal year so far, if not much better from Ok. to the Canada border. Just no late freeze. Woodsygirl, do you ever go out and hunt Cheney Lake west of you? It is the same stuff as the river tree wise and there are morels if it rains. As far west as you are that is always the issue. The pits are pretty much all cottons also with a few elm tossed in.


----------



## Beakergeek (Apr 2, 2019)

This is my first Spring in KS that I can go hunting! I'm new to this and am so excited! i'm planning to go to some river-type areas and have a walk around. What are your tried and true tips and tricks for success?

ETA: I"m in NE KS


----------



## Scrawny (Apr 2, 2019)

Sek is a haven for morels


----------



## Chris14 (Apr 6, 2017)

Scrawny said:


> Sek is a haven for morels


Scrawny, was this today? I plan on checking my spots in SEK this week in hopes of finding my first of the year. Thank you


----------



## Beakergeek (Apr 2, 2019)

Scrawny said:


> Sek is a haven for morels


Sounds like it might be worth heading south! Thanks!


----------



## Scrawny (Apr 2, 2019)

Chris14 said:


> Scrawny, was this today? I plan on checking my spots in SEK this week in hopes of finding my first of the year. Thank you


I wish from today. That was April 15th last year. Have not seen any yet. Have plenty of moisture need ground to warm up a lil more. Im a check little later this week. But next week should be good


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

Going this weekend dome being found around SEK


----------



## Scrawny (Apr 2, 2019)

My uncle's neighbor found 12 little ones yesterday in sek. It rained in our area last night. Maybe tommrow I'll get chance to look


----------



## Tekquera01 (Apr 1, 2017)

I've been seeing people have been finding in southeast KS earlier this week.... Montgomery, Crawford counties, Humboldt, KS. KS-OK Boarder by like coffeyville,ks, and south coffeyville ok. So southeasterners good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Scrawny (Apr 2, 2019)

Tekquera01 said:


> I've been seeing people have been finding in southeast KS earlier this week.... Montgomery, Crawford counties, Humboldt, KS. KS-OK Boarder by like coffeyville,ks, and south coffeyville ok. So southeasterners good luck!!!!!!


Went to one my best spots this evening took my 3 oldest kids for first time we only found 5 little ones. It was a blast watching them each pick there first morel from a cluster of 3 I found. On another note I believe ground still little cold in the pitts


----------



## Scrawny (Apr 2, 2019)

Went out for a hour today found a few.


----------



## Joe P (Apr 1, 2019)

Scrawny said:


> Went out for a hour today found a few.
> View attachment 13916


Where was this??


----------



## Scrawny (Apr 2, 2019)

Joe P said:


> Where was this??


Cherokee county kansas. Farthest southeast county


----------



## Amanda I Holloman (Apr 6, 2019)

Went out today in Anderson County. Ground temps are great, but a little dry where I was. If it rains tonight they should be up!!


----------



## ksmorel (Mar 4, 2017)

Found some tiny ones north of Wichita today


----------



## ksmorel (Mar 4, 2017)

Also a false Morel, first I've ever found


----------



## NehocFish (Apr 7, 2019)

woodsygirl said:


> Glad to hear SEK is looking good. My usual places south of Wichita, haven't produced much in recent yrs, so am looking for new ground. I'm planning on heading to SEK the wk of Apr 8 and hope to find something. I'm not familiar with that part of the state, as far as morels go, but plan on creeks and rivers. Would appreciate any tips. Thanks.


Keep going to your spot. If it's produced morels in the past, they will be there again. They don't move, just don't fruit every season...conditions need to be right. You'd hate to learn your normal spot finally fruited and you chose to skip it.


----------



## NehocFish (Apr 7, 2019)

ksmorel said:


> Found some tiny ones north of Wichita today
> View attachment 13948
> View attachment 13950


I went looking at Council Grove lake yesterday and still nothing. Going to try east Shawnee county today.


----------



## Chris14 (Apr 6, 2017)

Went to the Strip pitts in SEK all day Saturday and Sunday morning without finding a single morel. Found several false morels, still thinking it's a little early


----------



## Scrawny (Apr 2, 2019)

Chris14 said:


> Went to the Strip pitts in SEK all day Saturday and Sunday morning without finding a single morel. Found several false morels, still thinking it's a little early


Went Friday for a hour found 5 went Saturday for a hour found 12. If you don't know the pits well you will end up bust.


----------



## seth lee (Apr 8, 2019)

NehocFish said:


> I went looking at Council Grove lake yesterday and still nothing. Going to try east Shawnee county today.


Did you find any in east shawnee?


----------



## seth lee (Apr 8, 2019)

NehocFish said:


> I went looking at Council Grove lake yesterday and still nothing. Going to try east Shawnee county today.


Any luck in shawnee?


----------



## NehocFish (Apr 7, 2019)

seth lee said:


> Any luck in shawnee?


Not yet. I'm going out tomorrow to Osage county to look.


----------



## NehocFish (Apr 7, 2019)

seth lee said:


> Did you find any in east shawnee?


No. Still too early yet. Should be some popping up within the next few days...I hope.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Good Morning Kansas !
Wade here !
how's the Japanese spam looking this morning?


----------



## lllaible (Apr 9, 2019)

44 small grays found 2 days ago Coffey co. yesterday.


----------

